# Nexus 7 will only boot into recovery



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

it will only boot into recovery. I can't mount the sdcard to my computer and when i try to push a rom and install through adb I can't find the files on the device. the sdcard in adb is always empty. How shall I proceed?


----------



## TheReal_BigJake (Feb 17, 2013)

trendsetter37 said:


> it will only boot into recovery. I can't mount the sdcard to my computer and when i try to push a rom and install through adb I can't find the files on the device. the sdcard in adb is always empty. How shall I proceed?


Can you not get to the bootloader? If so use fastboot and restore the factory image.

Nexus 7 | Revolt Nightly | M-Kernel | Nova Prime


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

TheReal_BigJake said:


> Can you not get to the bootloader? If so use fastboot and restore the factory image.
> 
> Nexus 7 | Revolt Nightly | M-Kernel | Nova Prime


Worked like a charm thank you!


----------



## TheReal_BigJake (Feb 17, 2013)

trendsetter37 said:


> Worked like a charm thank you!


Glad I could help 

Nexus 7 | Revolt JB | M-Kernel | Nova Prime


----------

